# Wie gefällt euch das neue Eminem Album Relapse?



## patrick02 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo! 

Gestern wurde das neue Eminem Album Ver öffentlich! (Eigentlich sollte es ja am 19.5 rauskommen allerdings wurde es vor verlegt) 

Wie gefällt es euch?


LG


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2009)

mir ge fällt es nicht  ;D
Der hat früher bessere Musik ge macht finde ich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit der Auswahl "Ist mir egal, ich höre keinen HipHop/Rap"?


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Auswahl "Ist mir egal, ich höre keinen HipHop/Rap"?


vllt interessiert das den te nich?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> vllt interessiert das den te nich?



Dann sollte er keinen Thread über ein bestimmtes Album eröffnen.

Sonst erstell ich hier mal ein paar Threads+Umfrage. Demnächst kommt ne Menge Zeug raus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (16. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Auswahl "Ist mir egal, ich höre keinen HipHop/Rap"?


Ich denke mal die Umfrage ist für die, die so etwas hören und das Album gehört haben. Wenn du nicht dazu gehörst musst du ja nicht abstimmen. Ist doch ganz einfach.


Ich habs selbst noch nich gehört werds mir aber wohl demnächst besorgen.


----------



## patrick02 (16. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Umfrage ist für die, die so etwas hören und das Album gehört haben. Wenn du nicht dazu gehörst musst du ja nicht abstimmen. Ist doch ganz einfach.
> 
> 
> Ich habs selbst noch nich gehört werds mir aber wohl demnächst besorgen.




Genau


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dann sollte er keinen Thread über ein bestimmtes Album eröffnen.
> 
> Sonst erstell ich hier mal ein paar Threads+Umfrage. Demnächst kommt ne Menge Zeug raus ...
> 
> ...


dann mach überall die antwortmöglichkeit "mir wayne" rein und es is in ordnung, nich?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann mach überall die antwortmöglichkeit "mir wayne" rein und es is in ordnung, nich?



Er hätte auch fragen können, ob wir gerne Pepperoni-Pizza essen und ob wir Elefanten mögen. Ändert nichts an der Sache, dass ne Umfrage in diesem Fall ziemlich lächerlich ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Er hätte auch fragen können, ob wir gerne Pepperoni-Pizza essen und ob wir Elefanten mögen. Ändert nichts an der Sache, dass ne Umfrage in diesem Fall ziemlich lächerlich ist.


deiner aussage nach würde das in ordung sein, wenn man die möglichkeit hätte zu sagen, dass dir das alles egal is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und lächerlich ist das ganze für dich nur, weil du was gegn hip hop hast. fakt is aber, das eminem in der pop kultur doch schon ne gewissen größe is und der thread hier durchaus ne daseins-berechtigung hat.

p.s.:
ich kenn das neue album nich und ich hab auch nich wirklich vor es mir anzuschaffen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> deiner aussage nach würde das in ordung sein, wenn man die möglichkeit hätte zu sagen, dass dir das alles egal is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es nach der Einführung der Antwortmöglichkeit "wayne" ein sinnige Umfrage ist. Durch meinen ersten Post in diesem Thread drückte ich bloß meine negative Einstellung gegen die Umfrage aus.

Um die Umfrage auch nur ein bisschen sinnvoll zu gestalten müsste eine Antwortmöglichkeit ala "Noch nicht gehört" rein. Betrachtet man die vielen Umfragen, die bisher geschlossen wurden, dann müsste man sich wundern, warum gerade diese noch offen ist.


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2009)

Man klaut sich irgendwo nen hübesch Refrain, labert dazwischen und hofft dass letzteres die Leute nicht vom Kauf anhält. 
Dann schreit man in jedem Interview so oft "Ficken!" und "Muschi!" wie man kann und zeigt seinen rasierten Arsch.

Also wers mag .. ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Briefklammer (16. Mai 2009)

hab es mir noch nicht angehört aber we made you und das andere(der name fällt mir nicht ein) fand ich ziehmlich gut
obwohl ich englischen rap bzw hiphop nicht gerne höre...
und ,,sehr gelunge'' ist seid langen kein album mehr
ich als Kool Savas fan finde sogar sein neues album jbs2be nicht so bombe...


----------



## dalai (16. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Er hätte auch fragen können, ob wir gerne Pepperoni-Pizza essen und ob wir Elefanten mögen. Ändert nichts an der Sache, dass ne Umfrage in diesem Fall ziemlich lächerlich ist.



Wieso sollte es lächerlich sein? Diese Umfrage geht an Leute die das Album bereits gehört haben, vielleicht sich auch einigermassen Eminem's Musik kennen, und der TE will wissen wie sie es im vergleich zu seinen alten Alben, vielleicht auch im vergleich zu den Alben anderer HipHop-artists finden und ob das Album ihren Erwartungen recht kommt.


Da meine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch waren, (was kann man von Eminem erwarten nachdem er jahrelang zu viele Drogen genommen hat) kam genau das raus was ich erwartet habe. Ein paar gute Singles (We made you, Crack a bottle, Beautiful, Deja Vu), der Rest ist einigermassen gleich (Hello=Same song & dance=must be ganja, fast gleich ,anderer text, jedoch weiter sehr unterschied). "My Mom" und "Insane" hätten guten Text, nur leider ist die Musik dazu etwas langweilig und eintönig. 

Desshalb habe ich gut gestimmt, man kann es hören, einige gute Singles, alles zusammen hatte ich jedoch doch etwas mehr erwartet von "Relapse". Es kommt jedoch noch ein zweites Eminem-Album dieses Jahr, vielleicht ist das besser.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Auswahl "Ist mir egal, ich höre keinen HipHop/Rap"?



Genau ich höre es nämlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Mai 2009)

Das User immer das verlangen haben in Umfragen mitzumachen die sie eigentlich garnicht interessieren, wieso schaut man sich son Thread überhaupt an wenn man vornerein weiss das man es weder kennt und es einen auch garnicht interessiert? Meine Güte dann schaut man hier rein, sieht: "Oh, wtf wasn das hier fürn Bullshit" und verpisst sich wieder, ganz einfach.

Ich habs mir noch nicht genau angehört, werds mir wohl mal besorgen ums zu haben, allzuviel erwarten tu ich aber nicht.


----------



## Camô (17. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Auswahl "Ist mir egal, ich höre keinen HipHop/Rap"?


Warum fühlst du dich bei jeder Umfrage dazu berufen, darauf antworten zu können/ müssen? Was hast du denn erwartet, als du den Thementitel gelesen hast? Außerdem beugt der TE damit vor, dass hier nicht 90% der Leute schreibt, HipHop/ Rap sei scheiße. Dass es immer noch Erbsenzähler wie dich gibt, die in solchen Threads rumwüten, ist abzusehen, aber dennoch lästig.
 Der Thread richtet sich folglich also mal nicht an dich, Tonk. Akzeptiers.

@TE: Noch nicht gehört, aber die ersten beiden Singleauskopplungen waren nicht so der Hit. :/ Dafür hab ich wieder Bock bekommen, seine alten Lieder zu hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Ich fand seine alten Lieder besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man klaut sich irgendwo nen hübesch Refrain, labert dazwischen und hofft dass letzteres die Leute nicht vom Kauf anhält.
> Dann schreit man in jedem Interview so oft "Ficken!" und "Muschi!" wie man kann und zeigt seinen rasierten Arsch.
> 
> Also wers mag .. ich jedenfalls nicht.


bist du LÄCHERLICH! Was redest du eigentlich? Hast du Ahnung von Hip Hop/ Rap? NEIN! 

Und Metal ist besser? Man schlagt wie wild auf die Drums und brüllt irgendnen Shit ins Micro ,,Die motherfucker, DIE DIE DIE! bruääääääääähhhhhhhhh wäääääh!"
Aha, genau.

und @ Tonk-Pils: mach doch hier nicht mit, wenn du Eminem nicht magst oder dich sein neues Album nicht interessiert? Achne, du bist ja süchtig nach POSTS!


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> bist du LÄCHERLICH! Was redest du eigentlich? Hast du Ahnung von Hip Hop/ Rap? NEIN!
> 
> Und Metal ist besser? Man schlagt wie wild auf die Drums und brüllt irgendnen Shit ins Micro ,,Die motherfucker, DIE DIE DIE! bruääääääääähhhhhhhhh wäääääh!"
> Aha, genau.



Sagte der Typ mit dem Nintendo-Avatar und den argumentationsfreien Flames? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleiner Tipp: Setz dich kurz auf dein Kinderbett, denk dir zumindest ein Argument aus und dann komm nochmal zurück.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sagte der Typ mit dem Nintendo-Avatar und den argumentationsfreien Flames?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm.. warum finde ich dich jetzt lächerlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zieh dir mal dein ava rein, nen größeren Müll haste echt nicht gefunden oder? xD


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das neue Eminem Album hat schon paar gute Lieder drauf. und Leute hört doch auf zu streiten die andre hören halt lieber rock die andren rap. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Ich finde das neue Eminem Album hat schon paar gute Lieder drauf. und Leute hört doch auf zu streiten die andre hören halt lieber rock die andren rap.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Ich hasse es nur, dass die Metler Rap IMMER lächerlich machen! *


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> *Ich hasse es nur, dass die Metler Rap IMMER lächerlich machen! *



Kannst ja mal in die Schweiz, nach Dietlikon kommen und mit meinen Kollegen (Metalheads) mal über die Strasse laufen.  Hier beim Bahnhof sitzen immer die Hopper und machen uns dumm an  jedesmal wenn wir vorbeilaufen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> *Ich hasse es nur, dass die Metler Rap IMMER lächerlich machen! *


Dann lass sie doch, das ist wie wenn die immanent nervt wenn du dich aufregst macht der weiter wenn du in ignorierst lässt er dich schnell in ruhe!


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

ich rede ja nicht von dumm anmachen..
und ich liebe Rap und habe Stolz. 
Ich lass solche Beleidigungen gegen meine Musik nicht auf mir sitzen!
Naja, ich gebe mich aber sowieso nicht mit solchen unterbelichteten Leuten ab.. ciao!


----------



## Topperharly (18. Mai 2009)

Eminem..., war das nicht der Kerl, der einen Song über seine Mutter geschrieben hat. In dem es darum geht, wie sehr er sie hasst?


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hmm.. warum finde ich dich jetzt lächerlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na, das ist doch mal ein Argument!

Btt:
Ich kenne nur ein Lied aus dem Album und das gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
Mal schauen ob ichs mir dennoch zulegen werde...


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Eminem..., war das nicht der Kerl, der einen Song über seine Mutter geschrieben hat. In dem es darum geht, wie sehr er sie hasst?


Richtig. 
Zudem noch Songs über die Sinnlosigkeit des Irakkriegs, das korrupte, weiße Amerika, Aufdringlichkeit der Presse, Rechtfertigung der Selbstjustiz, den ausufernden Fanfanatismus, usw.

Also über Inhalt sollte man sich bei ihm nicht beklagen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (18. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Zudem noch Songs über die Sinnlosigkeit des *Irakkriegs*, das korrupte, weiße Amerika, Aufdringlichkeit der Presse, Rechtfertigung der Selbstjustiz, den ausufernden Fanfanatismus, usw.
> 
> Also über Inhalt sollte man sich bei ihm nicht beklagen.



Klicken Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Klicken Bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meinte eigtl. MOSH. Die Songs vom neuen Album kenne ich kaum.


----------



## Frek01 (18. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dann sollte er keinen Thread über ein bestimmtes Album eröffnen.
> 
> Sonst erstell ich hier mal ein paar Threads+Umfrage. Demnächst kommt ne Menge Zeug raus ...
> 
> ...


klar kann er, er zwingt ja nicht alle forum user weder sich an der umfrage zu beteiligen noch irgendwas zu schreiben

also können die die sowas nicht hören sich fernhalten oder wenigstens an der umfrage nicht teilnehmen um das (naja is eh nich wichtig aber egal trotzdem) das ergebnis nicht zu verfälschen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> bist du LÄCHERLICH! Was redest du eigentlich? Hast du Ahnung von Hip Hop/ Rap? NEIN!
> 
> Und Metal ist besser? Man schlagt wie wild auf die Drums und brüllt irgendnen Shit ins Micro ,,Die motherfucker, DIE DIE DIE! bruääääääääähhhhhhhhh wäääääh!"
> Aha, genau.


komisch genau so könnte man auch sagen das Rap nicht besser ist

"yo motherfucker yo" und dazu musik aus der dose :/

hmm aber es stimmt beides nicht es gibt mit sicherheit auf beiden seiten schwachsinnige texte und absolute vollpansen als künstler aber auch wahre juwelen

und jetzt hörts flamen auf sonst is hier eh gleich dicht -.-


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> "yo motherfucker yo" und dazu musik aus der dose :/


wie bitte?


----------



## Elda (19. Mai 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> hab es mir noch nicht angehört aber we made you und das andere(der name fällt mir nicht ein) fand ich ziehmlich gut
> obwohl ich englischen rap bzw hiphop nicht gerne höre...
> und ,,sehr gelunge'' ist seid langen kein album mehr
> ich als Kool Savas fan finde sogar sein neues album jbs2be nicht so bombe...


Stimmt Rapfilm ist das beste Brainwash geht auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wie bitte?


*hust* muss ich das wirklich erklären? *hust*


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> bist du LÄCHERLICH! Was redest du eigentlich? Hast du Ahnung von Hip Hop/ Rap? NEIN!
> 
> Und Metal ist besser? Man schlagt wie wild auf die Drums und brüllt irgendnen Shit ins Micro ,,Die motherfucker, DIE DIE DIE! bruääääääääähhhhhhhhh wäääääh!"
> Aha, genau.
> ...



Tikume > du ...
Immer ..

Eminem finde ich einen der weigen Guten Raper . das neue ist ansich ganz ok. Gewisse alte fand ich jedoch besser.
Es ist nix Besser. Hiphop oder Metal. Nur geschmack.


----------



## patrick02 (19. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> komisch genau so könnte man auch sagen das Rap nicht besser ist
> 
> "yo motherfucker yo" und dazu musik aus der dose :/
> 
> ...



Ich muss so lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie viele Leute doch sooo ein Falsches bild vom Hip-Hop/Rap haben! 

Nur weil sie in ihrer Kindheit von "Hopern" immer geschlagen wurden müssen sie das jetzt Kompensieren! 

Alle denken: Hip-Hop= Gangster-Rap! Fail! 

Hip-Hop besteht aus viel mehr als "Yo Mutherfucker"


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Ich muss so lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das habe ich auch geschrieben, lesen bildet mein freund

edit: anscheinend erkennst du einfach keine ironie^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Es gibt guten Hip Hop und schlechten Hip Hop.
Schlechter Hip Hop = Gangster Rap und so Mist. Meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Mist.

Guter Hip Hop = z.B. Fort Minor (Mike Shinoda ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mit Leuten die "guten" Hip Hop hören, kann man eigentlich normal diskutieren. Mit den Anderen nicht!
Die kommen dann immer gleich mit Schimpfwörtern usw. (Wie auch den Lieder zu entnehmen ist.)


----------



## Haxxler (19. Mai 2009)

Geh doch einfach nich auf Tikumes Flames ein, es hat doch eh keinen Sinn. Hört euch die Musik an die euch gefällt und hört auf andauernd den Geschmack anderer Leute nieder zu machen. Außerdem gibt es schon einen HipHop vs. Metal Thread. Also hier bitte vernünftig übers Album diskutieren und nichts anderes. Danke.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (19. Mai 2009)

Mir gefällt der Song "Beautiful" vom neuen Album ziemlich gut.
Der Rest ist okay aber auch nicht sooo herrausragend wie die vergangenen Alben.


----------



## patrick02 (19. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das habe ich auch geschrieben, lesen bildet mein freund
> 
> edit: anscheinend erkennst du einfach keine ironie^^



LOL

Ich meinte doch nicht dich damit! 

Du hattest aber das mit "Yo Motherfucker..." Im Satz,Ich wollte eig nur das Zitieren!


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt guten Hip Hop und schlechten Hip Hop.
> Schlechter Hip Hop = Gangster Rap und so Mist. Meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Mist.
> 
> Guter Hip Hop = z.B. Fort Minor (Mike Shinoda ist gut
> ...



Da muss man aber auch Bedenken das der ersten Raper Gangster rap gemacht haben Erst viel später Kam der "nicht rap für mich" mit Texten die Für Normale leute Sind die Normal aufgewachsen sind !

Und Noch was die Raper wie 50 cent Eminem 2pac Dr.dre etc Rapen über das was sie erlebt haben, und wie es ist auf der Strasse ist, Und wenn mal halt Auf der Strass ist und nicht andres kennt auser Armut Geld Dorgen was weiss ich Redt man halt so.

Ich Selber sagt Ministens 1 mal pro tag Mothefucker ? wie so weil es für mich normal ist wenn am pc was nicht geht Shit oder scheiss zu sagen und wenn mich was aufregt wixxer und motherfucker zu sagen, weil ich schon von klein auf mit freunden dauert Arschloch was weiss ich uns Beleitigt haben, aber wir das Völig normal fanden wir namen es auch nicht zu ernst!

Heute Noch sagt ich meinen Besten freund (der ist Schwartz) was geht mein Nigger? für andre hört sich das Rasistsch an für hin ist es normal.

Und klar gibt es noch die reichen Kiddys die meine sie sind der ober gangster, weil sie 50 cent hören ohne zu wissen wie so was ist!

Ich höre gangster rap Beleidige ich dich ober Benehme ich mich wie 5 jähriger ? nein mit mir kann man sich auch ganz normal unterhalten.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Ich meinte doch nicht dich damit!
> 
> Du hattest aber das mit "Yo Motherfucker..." Im Satz,Ich wollte eig nur das Zitieren!


-.- dan hätte es den zusammenhang verfälscht, ach komm ich lass die erklärungen bringt eh nix


----------

